# Solomon Wide Bar Rifle Sling



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

My first attempt at a sling. Not too bad but I will go with looser knots on the next version. It's not uncomfortable but I would like it to be a little floppier.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine ended up super tight too.. Next time!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Made another for a friend in VA.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice, I like that its a bit wider than the style I have been making, which is just a double solomon bar for half, and a regular single thickness solomon bar for the other half.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

It makes for a very comfortable sling.

Just noticed I moved my photobucket pics around and zapped my first post pic. This is what was originally posted....


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

TwinSpar said:


> It makes for a very comfortable sling.
> 
> Just noticed I moved my photobucket pics around and zapped my first post pic. This is what was originally posted....


looks great, I'll have to toy with this.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's a pretty good video on how to make one. I followed his process (but didn't get the strands twisted. LOL 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbXAh3OPHsw[/ame]

I made mine a 36 inch sling and used two 26 foot strands for the outside parts and one 38 foot strand for the center. I only had about 2 feet of scrap per strand when finished so I think I have the math figured out for lengths. I factored 2 feet of scrap when I calculated my lengths and it's what I ended up with.


----------

